# That Sinking Feeling



## mygrain (Oct 16, 2004)

That Sinking Feeling by ME

drip-drop
drip-drop
will it ever stop?
(ringing in my head, man o man...)

drip-drop
drip-drop
will it ever stop?
(rhythm beating to that old deadpan...)

drip-drop
drip-drop
will it ever stop?
(flooded edges seeping from my hand...)

drip-drop
drip-drop
will it ever stop!!!?!!
(holding my breath cuz i know i can.)


----------

